# Do they make them??? 74 gto headers



## 2lucke4u (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Guys
Does anyone know if they make headers to fit a 1974 gto with 4 speed and power steering??
If so ,where to purchase,
thanks Charles


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just give Jeg's or Summit a call. You'll have a set in no time. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> Just give Jeg's or Summit a call. You'll have a set in no time. :cheers


:agree

Pontiac V8, 5.7L/350, VENTURA, 1974, PONTIAC - summitracing.com


----------

